# CSS scrollbar problem



## markasey (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm pretty new to using css files but I've been experimenting a lot with them but having some difficulty with Mac (or just Safari) compatibility. Especially using a scrollbar. Any ideas why my scrollbar works fine on a PC using IE but not on Safari for a page?

Found the solution: overflow: auto;


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 20, 2006)

Each browser handles code in its own way, with some overlap. This is the pain of being a web designer.


----------



## markasey (Nov 20, 2006)

It sure is a pain. I got the scrollbars now, but the graphics are not lining up as they should. I wish my client had a PC only hahah


----------

